# looking at Evol board.



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

hello, im new to boarding this is my 3rd season. i grew about a foot and i am buying a new board, im looking at an Evol board, 164 and its wide, opinions? i am a big guy (6' wear a 12 and 170lbs.... all muscle of course...) so i want a board that will be stable and wont snap in the park. its like 60 bucks so it seems to be a pretty good deal, its in very good condition also, maybe 2 small scratches, it comes edged and tuned. im pretty sure im gonna get it but want some opinions and i want to know if its junk. please comment.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My only concern is that you're not very big for that board. I'm 6'3 180 and I use a 165, but I don't touch the terrain park. Also, for $60 I'd be concerned how quality the board was.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

well, as for the price, its off of craigslist, this guy had an extra board and posted it, so its like yard sale pricing method. and as for the size, i think i have a lil more growing to do, and even if i dont, is it that big a deal? we are talking about centimeters, a pro i talked to told me to look for 161. so will 3 centimeters really affect me? (that is a question.... will it?)


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Several centimeters in length is a great deal more in terms of area. Area is what contacts the ground, so that is a major difference.

As for being too light for a longer board, you may have some stiffness issues. You want the board to flex a bit and if the board is too big or you're too light, you won't have the best quality ride.

All that said, for 60 bucks, I'm not sure I wouldn't pick it up. That's a pittance compared to the cost of most boards. If you're interested in it, I'd say go for it. You can find out firsthand what works for you and nothing beats that.


----------

